# Bob Marley



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

Bob Marley's Rastaman Vibrations
Lamiglas SSU 1081M
Custom Decal
Fuji Titanium Lowriders
Cork Rings with Rastaman color inlays
Fuji cobra Reel Seat


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Very nice. Is the Rastaman Vibrations bit a weave or decal?


----------



## kingchaser34 (Jan 20, 2009)

that is awesome!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Kewl wrap job. Is it 4:20 yet?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

AL_N_VB said:


> Kewl wrap job. Is it 4:20 yet?


:beer:


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> :beer:


Whatchu -talkin about Jesse?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

"Positive vibrations.......yeah.........."

Awesome work.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

basstardo said:


> Very nice. Is the Rastaman Vibrations bit a weave or decal?


Terry,
the rastaman vibrations and the lamiglas ssu under it are not weaves. they are waterslide decals i printed with metallic inks. (metallic silver)


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

Awesome rod!


----------

